# LONDON chihuahua meet up (2nd April 05)



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

Chihuahua inclued; Joey, Fizzy, Minnie & Elsie


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

How cute! Looks like you had fun!


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

and here's some more...


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

even more...


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

last one.... (oooo can't wait to see fizzy's pics)


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What great pics! Joey and Fizzy just couldn't be a more adorable couple. I love, love, love seeing them together!! :love6:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh how cute they all are! Joey looks like she is just in love!!!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Awww Joey and Fizzy should have babiesssss! They are so cute together!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Awww, it looks like you had a great time! There's nothing like getting a group of chi's together. Where did you get her black and white dress? It is just too cute!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

there so cute all of them


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*couple*

aaaah what a cute couple!! all the chi's are cute......
great pics!

kisses nat


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*couple*

aaaah what a cute couple!! all the chi's are cute......
great pics!

kisses nat


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww, those pictures are lovely, they all look like they had fun!
I wish I could've gone (even without having a Chi!)
Ah well, next time maybe


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

look at how cute they are together! and who could blame her for falling so hard for him, fizzy IS a looker!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Brill pics i will so have to try and get up to a meetup


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwww cute!!! looks like you all had a great time!!!


----------



## Lottie (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello! What fantastic photos, thanks for sharing them.

I am looking for a little Chi girl similar to the fawn one in the Minnie and Elsie pics, do you know how I can contact their owner to ask where she got her fawn Chi from?

I would be really grateful for any info. I tried to ring the Unsworths today but they were out. They were recommended to me by someone who has one of their puppies and he's similar to the fawn one in the photo's. The person who recommended this site has been so helpful to me, and mentioned that you got Joey from the same breeder as her. Joey is so cute, I want a smooth coat fawn lady Chi, but with fluffy ears and tail if possible.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

Lottie said:


> Hello! What fantastic photos, thanks for sharing them.
> 
> I am looking for a little Chi girl similar to the fawn one in the Minnie and Elsie pics, do you know how I can contact their owner to ask where she got her fawn Chi from?
> 
> ...


Im looking for one just liked minnie  :wave:


----------



## Lottie (Apr 13, 2005)

Is Minnie the fawn or the black one?

They are all so cute! I love Joey aswell


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

Lottie said:


> Is Minnie the fawn or the black one?
> 
> They are all so cute! I love Joey aswell


Minnie is the long coat pure white  :wave:


----------



## Lottie (Apr 13, 2005)

Aaaaaawwwww! She's my favourite! Do you know the nickname of the member who owns her?


----------

